# Radio Speakers Of Canada



## Simon Fettig (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello and thank you for letting me into the forum, I recently bought a pair of speakers from a garage sale and the boxes are homemade but they are both loaded with RSC (Radio Speakers Of Canada) Tempo Series Horns, Mids and Crossover networks as well the 12" drivers in them are RSC Goldenaire series. I've searched the internet high and low to find any information about them but the only thing i found was that they eventually became part of the Jensen speaker family. I'm curious as to what they are worth as well as what the wattage of the drivers are. I may be into selling them or depending on the information i can get, i may keep them and utilize them in a build. If anyone has any information about these can you please drop me a line,
thanks


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

If memory serves . . . I believe they became Marsland. Originally they were licensed to make Jensen speakers in Canada and carried the Jensen logo. Then it was both a RSC logo and a Jensen logo, then just RSC and eventually a total rebrand to Marsland.

The older the speaker, the closer to exact Jensen specs.

TG


----------



## Simon Fettig (Oct 23, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> If memory serves . . . I believe they became Marsland. Originally they were licensed to make Jensen speakers in Canada and carried the Jensen logo. Then it was both a RSC logo and a Jensen logo, then just RSC and eventually a total rebrand to Marsland.
> 
> The older the speaker, the closer to exact Jensen specs.
> 
> TG


thank you, ill look into the marsland name and maybe i can find some more information, i appreciate your time


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Well regarded by those that know. Not sure about these specific models, but generally the quality did not fall off until later.


----------



## Simon Fettig (Oct 23, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well regarded by those that know. Not sure about these specific models, but generally the quality did not fall off until later.


Thanks, I'm having a heck of a time finding any information on these speakers, I have reached out to Jensen, Yorkville, numerous audiophiles and this thread has given me the most information. i guess my next question is, would you know anyone interested in these?


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Simon Fettig said:


> Thanks, I'm having a heck of a time finding any information on these speakers, I have reached out to Jensen, Yorkville, numerous audiophiles and this thread has given me the most information. i guess my next question is, would you know anyone interested in these?


Most RSC fans in the world, are on this forum. @traynor_garnet and myself are two of them.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I might have an old RSC in a tweed Princeton clone. It says "Jensen" on it, and on the bottom surface of the magnet, it also says "made in Canada". Nice little 10" alnico. Can't remember where I got it or what it came out of. It was for sure something Canadian though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Most RSC fans in the world, are on this forum. @traynor_garnet and myself are two of them.


There was a whole hifi line (including higher end, for the time, raw drivers aimed at the large kit building and DIY market - i.e. all those people building Dynaco or Heathkit amps) that we pretty much ignore here. Some of those are essentially not much different than the instrument line or PA products. When I was a student I basically lived off of all these (built most of me own cabs; replacing blown speakers etc) - you could get em for $20 each cuz they were so under the radar - everyone wanted Celestions and most other bargain hunters went for older Eminences (which I never liked ).


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I would not hesitate to contact some of the buyers and sellers here..... RSC Tempo Series 2 complete sets with crossovers
may be a good source of info? Generally very approachable and happy to share their hobby. Cheers...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty sure the Marland story has been discussed here. I'll do a search...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I might have an old RSC in a tweed Princeton clone. It says "Jensen" on it, and on the bottom surface of the magnet, it also says "made in Canada". Nice little 10" alnico. Can't remember where I got it or what it came out of. It was for sure something Canadian though.
> View attachment 276212


Likely so. At the time, due to import tariffs, it was cheaper for Jensen to have RSC build their speakers here than it was to import the completed speakers into Canada.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Simon Fettig said:


> Thanks, I'm having a heck of a time finding any information on these speakers, I have reached out to Jensen, Yorkville, numerous audiophiles and this thread has given me the most information. i guess my next question is, would you know anyone interested in these?


Give a call to Santon Audio in Toronto.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a pair but haven't had much luck getting info. I'm running one in my hybrid and it doesn't sound too bad. Not sure on the power rating


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

I've seen a lot of these speakers in older (Tweed and Brown Tolex) Fender amps. Does anyone know if these were original equipment or is it just that I've seen an unusual number of vintage amps with replaced speakers/


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> I've seen a lot of these speakers in older (Tweed and Brown Tolex) Fender amps. Does anyone know if these were original equipment or is it just that I've seen an unusual number of vintage amps with replaced speakers/


They'd be replacements. Although the labels are similar to the US built Jensen's, they're not built like the original US made ones.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> I've seen a lot of these speakers in older (Tweed and Brown Tolex) Fender amps. Does anyone know if these were original equipment or is it just that I've seen an unusual number of vintage amps with replaced speakers/


It does seem strange that you've seen lots of RSC Jensens in amps around (I assume) the Calgary area!
We're the old country pickers cranking their amps back then to play some rock?


----------

